# Killifish meet, Weybridge Surrey - Sun 15th April



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2012)

Their is a British Killifish Society auction this Sunday in Weybridge, Surrey. 

I went to last years, and thoroughly enjoyed it.

More details on the LFKC thread: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=2 ... 3#msg21013


----------



## Eboeagles (12 Apr 2012)

Oooh i need to speak the mrs. Im just discovering killi's & now thinking I'd like a pair in one of my nanos. I've shown her some pics & she looked interested (no mean feat)!

Some of them are appropriate for nanos aren't they?


----------



## a1Matt (12 Apr 2012)

very appropriate. They are fantastic nano fish. The guys at the meet have an incredible knowledge and are happy to share it. Someone sat with me for the whole auction advising what lots were beginner friendly, and they can take you through all you need to know.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
I like Killis, a lot of them are the perfect nano-fish, and some (like Normans Lamp-eye) are a easy to breed as well.

My real reason for posting was to add that as a lot of Killifish need live food it is a perfect place to pick up live food cultures like Fruit-flies etc as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## howanic (13 Apr 2012)

If you guys are in the area, I would recommend a quick visit to the MA at the Wyevale garden centre. Visited yesterday and they have some really fat zebra ottos and Tony Swinney's display tank is still running and looking great.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2012)

thanks for the tip off on the oto's. Was looking at some recently but they were too skinny. 

Are there any other lfs in the area worth a visit?


----------



## howanic (13 Apr 2012)

The guys at MA were saying that they were really worried when the ottos came in as they were really skinny, but they have been feeding them well and are pleased that they didn't lose 1. 

There is another MA on the A30 at Ascot. It is bigger than the one at weybridge.


----------

